# FS 2 series1 5-9 Series2, hdvr2 DSR704 and remotes



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

I have 2 series1 maybe 5-9 series 2 most having a small hard drive, power cord and tivo remote, hdvr2, DSR704 etc. that I would like to sell in San Francisco Bay area.

I have stage 4 terminal lung cancer so I am trying to clean things up for my wife. I have used, using all of them except the series1 but that is because I have not gotten to them.

$75 for all.

Patrick Richards


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Do any of them have lifetime service?


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

Any single until would be worth $75 if it did and that unit would be activated which none of this are unless the individual has money to burn.

I was using the units at backups for my 2 directivos until 6.4 came out and I replace one directivo with a HR25/200. 

They are good for parts or if you can hack 6.4 and transfer shows or movies to them. Some of the tivos have 2 drive spaces available and some of the smaller hard drives I have which some have the original drive image on it and some have a image purchased and used to put shows on them, i.e. tv series and showtime, hbo movies etc. which I was going to watch later.

Some of them had been activated at one time but I replaced at least 2 of them because one of the satellite inputs burned out leaving only one tuner working but the tivo can still be used to watch what is recorded on it which most have someone.

Maybe a couple can replace a failing directivo which have a RID number on them as I recall. The chemo is kicking my butt so I am struggling to finish things before I go so I am trying to clean things out but it taking more time for me now as I try to sell things for a fair and low price as possible.

Sorry I could not help you out there.

Patrick


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

My sympathies to you and your lady. This must be quite difficult for both of you.

One of the earliest occurences of power supply problems caused by "capacitor plague" was DirecTiVos having one tuner appear to quit working (when the problem wasn't the tuner, it was the power supply)

Without lifetime, your best bet may be buyers who wouldn't have to pay shipping, so Craigslist may be your best bet, especially if you're willing to sell them singly.

Good luck.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

I forgot to add just in the San Francisco Bay Area. Craigslist was next on my list.

Hardest thing I every had to do is wranp my head out this that I only have today. Scary knowing that I will find out what is on the other side a bit sooner that I preferred.

I am being positive and doing whatever I can to get better, excercise, eating meditation etc. and getting out of myself.

Like I said, I have done business with some great people in this forum and learn alot of things and gotten good deals by reading posts.

Thanks so much.
Patrick


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Getting back to the non-TiVo part of the discussion for a moment, are you familiar with fellow TCF'er

justapixel

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=7153

and her

http://butdoctorihatepink.blogspot.com/

blog?


----------

